# "Classic Shots"... from Columbus and...



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another*

from the shootdown


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and another*

from the shootdown


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and from the range*

bowhunters!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*not camera shy*

were these two


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*can't forget......*

3dmama.......


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*and another*

showing great form


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*great shot*

intense


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*last one for tonight*

will see how many hits this thread gets when the general population migrates to this forum....... think onebowtie will find this thread?? lol :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

It's very interesting to see what women are allowed to wear at competitions in the US. You have strict dress codes at UK competitions.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Great photos. :thumbs_up Thank you for sharing. I hope you some more to share.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> It's very interesting to see what women are allowed to wear at competitions in the US. You have strict dress codes at UK competitions.


Oh... we have the same dress codes for "Lawn Archery" these photos (great shots by the way) are from "******* Archery" and we like it.... :thumbs_up


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the great photos!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

JAVI said:


> Oh... we have the same dress codes for "Lawn Archery" these photos (great shots by the way) are from "******* Archery" and we like it.... :thumbs_up


LOL...thanks for clearing that up, Javi :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Clickerati said:


> It's very interesting to see what women are allowed to wear at competitions in the US. You have strict dress codes at UK competitions.


Now you know why we think the Brits can be a bit "stuffy". :wink: :teeth: 

Great pics as usual Gphotoman.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

You definatly take some nice pictures photoman...thanks :beer: And it was really nice to meet you in person!!!!!


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome thread! Keep 'um coming...please.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*3dmama*



3dmama said:


> You definatly take some nice pictures photoman...thanks :beer: And it was really nice to meet you in person!!!!!


Hey 3dmama you stayed in the room beside me at the classic. I didnt know that was you. I aint ever met you before so i didnt know.

Stephen


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> Hey 3dmama you stayed in the room beside me at the classic. I didnt know that was you. I aint ever met you before so i didnt know.
> 
> Stephen


Well that stinks...we were that close and did not get to meet.. Now that you know who I am ...introduce yourself to me next time :teeth:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*I will*

I will do that in Florida if i see you. I'm sure i will. We were down at the pool one night and you walked down there and i was in the Hoyt shirt. 

Stephen


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah...we hung out at the pool a couple of nights... :beer: :smile:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> LOL...thanks for clearing that up, Javi :wink:


Click FITA dress is the same for us. I can't distract guys at FITA shoots. :mg:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing...

By the way I dont think OBT will visit...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Click FITA dress is the same for us. I can't distract guys at FITA shoots. :mg:


Ah, I see, dea...but I'm sure I've seen more "risque" clothing at US FITA shoots. In the UK you have to wear white, green or a combination - polo shirts and trousers (conservative shorts or knee-length shirts for women). I think they wear blue and white in Europe.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Well that stinks...we were that close and did not get to meet.. Now that you know who I am ...introduce yourself to me next time :teeth:


3Dmama - where did you all end up staying? I was at the Best Western off of exit 6. We probably passed each other at the classic. :cocktail:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Scooter_SC said:


> 3Dmama - where did you all end up staying? I was at the Best Western off of exit 6. We probably passed each other at the classic. :cocktail:


We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express in Phenix City


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> Hey 3dmama you stayed in the room beside me at the classic. I didnt know that was you. I aint ever met you before so i didnt know.


Couldn't you tell with all the "oh shawn, OH Shawn, OH SHAWN" going on next door??? Didn't you hear her nails scratching?? :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Couldn't you tell with all the "oh shawn, OH Shawn, OH SHAWN" going on next door??? Didn't you hear her nails scratching?? :wink:


Carefull Clicki, he's a young'un.  

But that was funny as all get out.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Couldn't you tell with all the "oh shawn, OH Shawn, OH SHAWN" going on next door??? Didn't you hear her nails scratching?? :wink:


Click you are going in time out...or I am taking the hairbrush to you!!!!!! :mg: :mg:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Click you are going in time out...or I am taking the hairbrush to you!!!!!! :mg: :mg:


I'd try to outrun you mama, but I'm laughing so hard, I'd have to sit down and you'd get me in two seconds.

You can't blame me!!! :embarasse


----------



## Galaxy (Jul 7, 2005)

great photos, out of curiosity what camera you using ?


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*canon*

thanks for the compliment........ 1dmk2


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> It's very interesting to see what women are allowed to wear at competitions in the US. You have strict dress codes at UK competitions.


Lost every time they went to war against us, would have lost a couple other wars if we hadn't helped, and they want to dictate "dress code" at archery. I think they spend way too much time worrying about things that don't matter. Would much rather look at 3D Momma :tongue: in her black Mathews shirt than a "Prim and Proper Wench" dressed like an automaton.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dahmer said:


> Lost every time they went to war against us, would have lost a couple other wars if we hadn't helped, and they want to dictate "dress code" at archery. I think they spend way too much time worrying about things that don't matter. Would much rather look at 3D Momma :tongue: in her black Mathews shirt than a "Prim and Proper Wench" dressed like an automaton.


Geez, dahmer, do you want to stick that knife in any further? I actually don't mind the dress code. It puts everyone on an even footing and there's no ogling. It's more about the shooting than a fashion show.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Geez, dahmer, do you want to stick that knife in any further? I actually don't mind the dress code. It puts everyone on an even footing and there's no ogling. It's more about the shooting than a fashion show.


Last I knew, you got nothing in the score for form or dress. All comes down to total points shot.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Great pictures, thanx fore the sharing.

//Jari :smile:


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

What? 

No "fat chicks?" 

Where are all of the "fat chicks" at this shoot?

I want'a see some 'fat chicks!"

Don't just post the good looking ones!


----------



## Guinevere (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a deer and turkey hunter. I use a "Tru-Fire" wrist release.

I couldn't help notice the women in the above photos are using a hand held finger release, why is that?

Is that a better release then the wrist release? Is the hand held finger release more accurate for competition shooting then the wrist release?

Thanks!


----------



## BowChic (Dec 12, 2004)

Awesome shots _gphotoman_!!! :thumbs_up 

Head on over to the Women's Open range at the next shoot you attend. I'd pay ya to take one of those good shots of me! :star:


----------



## goldseeker (May 18, 2005)

great pics... you are a talented photographer.... thanks for sharing... 
:beer: cheers


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Guinevere said:


> I'm a deer and turkey hunter. I use a "Tru-Fire" wrist release.
> 
> I couldn't help notice the women in the above photos are using a hand held finger release, why is that?
> 
> ...


Most of the hand held releases give you more of a suprise release when you shoot. (i.e. You never reall know when it's going to go off). You'll find if you do a LOT of shooting, you begin to anticipate the shot with a trigger and that can develop into a crippling problem called target panic. 

Aside from that, hand held release whether they are fired with back tension or some sort of triggering devices tend to make you use a bit better from then trigger releases.

All that said, for hunting, it's hard to beat a trigger release.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Guinevere said:


> I'm a deer and turkey hunter. I use a "Tru-Fire" wrist release.
> 
> I couldn't help notice the women in the above photos are using a hand held finger release, why is that?
> 
> ...


I use a trigger release for hunting also. But for target shooting a hand held pure back tension is the release for me. A few years back I developed a severe case of target panic with a trigger, I learned to aim again with a back tension...wont shoot anything else for targets.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

nice pictures, how about some names with the pictures,good form 3-D Mama

Hot Head


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

Guinevere:

QUOTE: I'm a deer and turkey hunter. I use a "Tru-Fire" wrist release.
I couldn't help notice the women in the above photos are using a hand held finger release, why is that?
Is that a better release then the wrist release? Is the hand held finger release more accurate for competition shooting then the wrist release?

Answer: It is generally easier to execute a SURPRISE SHOT with a finger held Back Tension activated release than with a Wrist Strap Finger Trigger release.
The Wrist Strap finger triggered release is more apt to be shot in a Command Mode that can lead to anticipating and punching the shot which hurts accuracy. There are those that shoot the WSFT release with back tension and have no problem with punching .


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

hot head said:


> nice pictures, how about some names with the pictures,good form 3-D Mama
> 
> Hot Head


Thanks...

1st Picture is Samantha Kline
2nd is Jeanna Albritian
3rd in Jennie Richardson
4th Ginger Morehead
Dont know the next two
then me
and dont know the last two

maybe someone else will know the ones I did not


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

thanks

Hot Head


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

BandanaMan said:


> What?
> 
> No "fat chicks?"
> 
> ...


 :thumbs_do A little Class goes a long way :thumbs_do


----------



## huntn3d (Jul 1, 2005)

3dmama definitly has my vote.I she needs a place to hunt I have a spare treestand. :angel:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

huntn3d said:


> 3dmama definitly has my vote.I she needs a place to hunt I have a spare treestand. :angel:


Kinda prefer those buddy stands myself.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

huntn3d said:


> 3dmama definitly has my vote.I she needs a place to hunt I have a spare treestand. :angel:




Awww...thanks :teeth:


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Click FITA dress is the same for us. I can't distract guys at FITA shoots. :mg:



I beg to differ,You ladies from AT could distract us if you were wearing snowsuits!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

hey photo man I wanna see the pics from inside the air conditioned building. ya know which one i mean??   :thumbs_up


----------



## huntn3d (Jul 1, 2005)

No buddy stand need I would put her in the stand where the monster buck is.That way after she gets it I get a big hug. :smile: 
Besides that I have plenty of bucks located for both of us.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

huntn3d said:


> No buddy stand need I would put her in the stand where the monster buck is.That way after she gets it I get a big hug. :smile:
> Besides that I have plenty of bucks located for both of us.


Gotta love a man with a plan.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

With all them good looking women shooting Mathews bows I might have to get a Mathews bow.

Hot Head


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

will do and thanks for the compliment...... will you be in vegas?...... 



BowChic said:


> Awesome shots _gphotoman_!!! :thumbs_up
> 
> Head on over to the Women's Open range at the next shoot you attend. I'd pay ya to take one of those good shots of me! :star:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*hitch-hikin buggy babe*

who wouldn't stop for this gal :tongue:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*girls just wanna have fun*

and these two are havin a great time.......... :smile:


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*a favorite pix*

notice arrow leaving bow....


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*ashley goza*

looking sharp


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> notice arrow leaving bow....


Arrow? I didn't even notice a bow...


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Scooter_SC said:


> Arrow? I didn't even notice a bow...


My thoughts exactly!  

On the other hand, I couldn't help noticing her truly admirable form!


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*do ya like this one*



Scooter_SC said:


> Arrow? I didn't even notice a bow...


maybe this is the one I shoulda posted......


----------



## PinkBow (Aug 15, 2005)

*Thanks so much for posting our pictures*

gphotoman thank you so much for posting our pics. That one picture is of me (in the yellow McPherson shirt) and my best friend Ashley (In the white shirt). We sure did have a great time, and now thanks to you we have pictures to remember our first World shoot. Next year though we both hope to have some pictures of us receiving those big checks and awards when we win a few.........lol now that some of the PRO'S are moving out of womens bowhunter....lol. Congradulations to my friends Aime and Kim you guys rocked this year! I cant wait to see everyone next year! :smile: 

Brandie Love
AKA Pink Bow.....lol


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

3dmama you look great and like you were having a blast.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks Dea....I had a great weekend...thats for sure


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Thanks Dea....I had a great weekend...thats for sure


And how much did that have to do with shooting, mama?! :wink:


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

Great pics as usual Greg, I gotta question for ya though, Did you go to the world indoor championships in Denmark this year? I couldn’t find any pics from you as yours are usually the best. I like that you devote so much time photographing this sport, its a big advantage having that kind of talent behind us.
thanks


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

gphotoman said:


> maybe this is the one I shoulda posted......


Hmmm... Nope, I like the other one better  Something about it... I just can't put my finger on


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*would have been fun....... but*



30 X said:


> Great pics as usual Greg, I gotta question for ya though, Did you go to the world indoor championships in Denmark this year? I couldn’t find any pics from you as yours are usually the best. I like that you devote so much time photographing this sport, its a big advantage having that kind of talent behind us.
> thanks


no, didn't make it to wic in denmark..... thank you for the kind words, and compliment... my favorite sport for sure......


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Hmmm... Nope, I like the other one better  Something about it... I just can't put my finger on


No, but you'd like to get your hands on...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Guinevere said:


> I'm a deer and turkey hunter. I use a "Tru-Fire" wrist release.
> 
> I couldn't help notice the women in the above photos are using a hand held finger release, why is that?
> 
> ...



yes and no. Both releases are just as accurate if a machine activates them. MOST archers can shoot a carter or stan style release with back tension and thus more accurately than the trigger style wrist release which is harder to activate with proper back tension.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> No, but you'd like to get your hands on...


Guilty as charged!  

How you doing click?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> How you doing click?


There's only one way to find out...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> There's only one way to find out...


Which means only Moxie knows for sure.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Which means only Moxie knows for sure.


Oh, Christa, you are a clever bunny! :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> Oh, Christa, you are a clever bunny! :wink:


Hehe I try. Fourteen days or are we now under ten for *reloacting* to be *relocated*?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Hehe I try. Fourteen days or are we now under ten for *reloacting* to be *relocated*?


I don't know how other people count it, but I never count the current day. I fly out on 6 Sept, so my count says 13 days. Still in *relocating* phase...and boy do I still have a lot of packing and sorting to do!! Last day of work is on Friday, so that will give me more free time next week :thumbs_up


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> I don't know how other people count it, but I never count the current day. I fly out on 6 Sept, so my count says 13 days. Still in *relocating* phase...and boy do I still have a lot of packing and sorting to do!! Last day of work is on Friday!! :thumbs_up


You're wearin' it down!!  

I guess pack what you want the most first and leave what you dont have time to pack for the new tenants.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> You're wearin' it down!!
> 
> I guess pack what you want the most first and leave what you dont have time to pack for the new tenants.


I'm trying to accomplish far too much in too short a time. I didn't want to do anything until I found a place to live and that took much longer than expected. So, I'm putting into storage what I don't absolutely need right away. Then I'll have things shipped over as and when I need them.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> I'm trying to accomplish far too much in too short a time. I didn't want to do anything until I found a place to live and that took much longer than expected. So, I'm putting into storage what I don't absolutely need right away. Then I'll have things shipped over as and when I need them.


that is a good idea.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> that is a good idea.


I think so, too. Let's see...corset, hairbrush, thigh-high boots. Yep, I'm all set :wink:


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Click

Mabe I have seen one mabe not but what is a corset ?


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jeff 55/75 said:


> Hey Click
> 
> Mabe I have seen one mabe not but what is a corset ?


You're kidding, right??


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> I think so, too. Let's see...corset, hairbrush, thigh-high boots. Yep, I'm all set :wink:


I would think so... my money says Mike does as well.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> I would think so... my money says Mike does as well.


You'd be very wise to invest your money on that, Christa :wink:


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

No im not kidding I aint so sure on what it is .


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

From Wikipedia.org

A corset is a garment worn to mold and shape the torso into a desired shape for aesthetic or orthopaedic purposes (either for the duration of wearing it, or with a more lasting effect).

_Both men and women have worn – and still wear – corsets._

That last bit is interesting. So Clickerati . . . your's is for "orthopaedic" purposes? :wink:

I would have posted a better picture with a better link but I can't get to any sites from work with "better" stuff no matter how mild.


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Well now I know I have seen them on TV but never In person .


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

jeff 55/75 said:


> Hey Click
> 
> Mabe I have seen one mabe not but what is a corset ?


Isn't a corset the plane they flew in WWII?   :tongue:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> _Both men and women have worn – and still wear – corsets._
> 
> That last bit is interesting. So Clickerati . . . yours is for "orthopaedic" purposes? :wink:


You can't help but have lovely posture wearing a corset, and tight lacing is very supportive.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

http://www.shootingstarhistory.com/corsets.html

In case you want a visual

Nothing dirty I promise... :angel:


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

I think it was a Vaught AEU Corsair .Was the plane of choise for the black sheep squardern 1944-1945 in the pacific .

Click I can only imagine but I bet it is a verry up lifting sight . :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jeff 55/75 said:


> Click I can only imagine but I bet it is a verry uplifting sight . :wink:


Uplifting...very appropriate. :wink:


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn Scooter just looked at the web site you posted .

Them thangs are strung tighter than a banjo I would consider them like a candy wraper once you open, it all falls out .

Just the kind I like eazy opening and mighty tasty . :wink:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

jeff 55/75 said:


> Damn Scooter just looked at the web site you posted .
> 
> Them thangs are strung tighter than a banjo I would consider them like a candy wraper once you open, it all falls out .
> 
> Just the kind I like eazy opening and mighty tasty . :wink:


I know a much better website than that, but parts of it would be considered too risque for AT.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Yea, I was trying to keep it as PG as possible...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Yea, I was trying to keep it as PG as possible...


pm sent


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow Click, I never knew they had corsets for men...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Wow Click, I never knew they had corsets for men...


That was supposed to be your surprise Christmas gift!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> That was supposed to be your surprise Christmas gift!


I need something that lifts and seperates :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> I need something that lifts and seperates :teeth:


We're going beyond corsets now, Scooter...


----------

